
The Future of Search Has Arrived… And Its Name is Swingly - polomasta
http://launchdfw.com/news/the-future-of-search-has-arrived-and-its-name-is-swingly/
======
martey
From the article: _In Swingly…. I just ask it the question. ”Who was the first
manager of the Texas Rangers?” And then I’m given an answer (Mickey Vernon)._

When I google "Who was the first manager of the Texas Rangers?", the first
result is the Wikipedia article "List of Texas Rangers managers" which has the
answer in its description. The same thing happens when I use Bing, DuckDuckGo,
and even AltaVista.

~~~
shangomoons
Right. The point is that you don't have to search for the answer, it just
gives it to you. That's a simple example of the possibilities of semantic
search engines.

------
yr
Answering # of your questions, Are you sure the number is correct ? It's kind
of unbelievable for a startup in beta.

~~~
shangomoons
That's what they claim. And what Brad said is correct. According to the CEO
(who is also CEO of LCC) their software is much more granular than other
search engines. For example, when they scour NYT, Twitter, Blogs, etc. they
are able to create about 100 semantic tags for every 1 that most of their
competition does. This is how they're able to create so many Q&A pairs. They
also incorporate real time keyword search along with the Q&A pairs that they
have, which is something that (AFAIK) isn't done by any other company.

------
bradleyjoyce
hi - we just moved the site to a new server today and the DNS is still
propagating in some regions, so if you get a 404 that is why!

